# SONY KV27S42



## rollergirl1978 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello,
I hope this is the correct place to ask for help with my tv. 

The short story is that I dropped it. The tv fell flat on its face onto the floor, and now it does not work.

When I press the Power button, it powers on for a few seconds, during which I can hear the program clearly, but see no picture, then, it shuts itself off.

The red light on the front blinks 4 times. I downloaded a service manual, and it says that 4 blinks means that "Vertical Deflection is Stopped." It then lists two possible reasons for this, "+13v not supplied (A Board)," and "IC 541 is Faulty (A Board)."

There is a schematic of the A board on one of the pdf pages of the manual.

So, my questions are these: Can I fix this myself? Is it a matter of something having been knocked loose in the fall, that I can tighten up or replace? Is there a part that may be broken that I can purchase online and install without electrocuting myself or my cats? Should I put the tv out for bulk trash and look for a replacement on Craigslist?

I am capable of doing things myself if pointed in the right direction, but, I must admit that I have never repaired a tv before. I would like to keep the Trini around if I can; I've had it since college, and it's a lovely old thing that, until about an hour ago, has done its job admirably.

Thanks so much for any help or advice.
Julia


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

A set that is dropped is likely to have a broken circuit board, often around the flyback transformer. Some can be easy to repair if you have good soldering skills, some not, depending on the number of traces and their density. Once you get the broken stuff fixed, you may have other failures to deal with caused by trying to run the set with open connections, or you may have a damaged CRT. There is no way to know until you evaluate it, then fix the broken connections if possible.


----------

